# Will the Roamio pro remote turn off a yamaha amp and tv



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

I have a Yamaha receiver and a sony tv. Can I use the tivo remote to turn on and off a Yamaha receiver and tv? I would like it to control the sound with receiver.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

caddyroger said:


> I have a Yamaha receiver and a sony tv. Can I use the tivo remote to turn on and off a Yamaha receiver and tv? I would like it to control the sound with receiver.


Yes. http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/294


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

mrizzo80 said:


> Yes. http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/294


Can this be set up to turn both on or off at the same time?


----------



## aridon (Aug 31, 2006)

If you figure it out let me know. I haven't been able to.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Yes you can set up your TiVo remote to control your TV and stereo receiver. You need to find the remote codes for your TV and stereo receiver under TiVo's remote setup screens.

Go to the remote setup section under settings. 
a) Perform Part 1 to set up control for your TV. 
b) Perform Part 2 to set up volume control for your receiver. (Remember the receiver code you just used)
c) Now perform Part 1 again but this time use the code for your receiver that you used in Part 2. It will now set up the on/off power for your stereo receiver. 

Your TiVo remote will now toggle on/off of both your TV and stereo receiver at the same time and control the volume & mute for your stereo receiver.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

worachj said:


> Yes you can set up your TiVo remote to control your TV and stereo receiver. You need to find the remote codes for your TV and stereo receiver under TiVo's remote setup screens.
> 
> Go to the remote setup section under settings.
> a) Perform Part 1 to set up control for your TV.
> ...


Thank You, so much for this, it actually does work,

This also worked on my standard peanut remote.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

worachj said:


> Yes you can set up your TiVo remote to control your TV and stereo receiver. You need to find the remote codes for your TV and stereo receiver under TiVo's remote setup screens.
> 
> Go to the remote setup section under settings.
> a) Perform Part 1 to set up control for your TV.
> ...


I finally got to it to work. I used the wrong code for the receiver.


----------



## tonestert (Nov 15, 2007)

worachj said:


> Yes you can set up your TiVo remote to control your TV and stereo receiver. You need to find the remote codes for your TV and stereo receiver under TiVo's remote setup screens.
> 
> Go to the remote setup section under settings.
> a) Perform Part 1 to set up control for your TV.
> ...


Old thread but thanks worachj ! That worked for me.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

I have one TV where I use the remote to turn off the TV and the AV and another one just the TV. If you don't have the two very close to each other, you can end up turning one off without the other that puts in this weird out-of-sync state where you press the button again, you turn one on and the other one off. Then you have to go get the TV or AV remote and hit the power to get them back in sync.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

monkeydust said:


> I have one TV where I use the remote to turn off the TV and the AV and another one just the TV. If you don't have the two very close to each other, you can end up turning one off without the other that puts in this weird out-of-sync state where you press the button again, you turn one on and the other one off. Then you have to go get the TV or AV remote and hit the power to get them back in sync.


That the only thing bad about the remote If one does not turn you have to have other remote so you can sync it back. I keep my harmony one close by. I like Tivo remote key feel better then the Harmony one.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

monkeydust said:


> I have one TV where I use the remote to turn off the TV and the AV and another one just the TV. If you don't have the two very close to each other, you can end up turning one off without the other that puts in this weird out-of-sync state where you press the button again, you turn one on and the other one off. Then you have to go get the TV or AV remote and hit the power to get them back in sync.


A skilled remote control operator can get them back in sync without having to get off the couch.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

mrizzo80 said:


> A skilled remote control operator can get them back in sync without having to get off the couch.


Yeah, I've done it. I doubt the other people in my house would be as adept at it.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

mrizzo80 said:


> A skilled remote control operator can get them back in sync without having to get off the couch.


Ok tell me how to do it?


----------



## KimHedrick (Oct 12, 2014)

Just followed these instructions and got it to work. My TV and AVR sensors are about 6 or 7 feet apart so I can't get them both in one button push but I can easily aim at each one and click to turn them each off without affecting the other. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

KimHedrick said:


> Just followed these instructions and got it to work. My TV and AVR sensors are about 6 or 7 feet apart so I can't get them both in one button push but I can easily aim at each one and click to turn them each off without affecting the other. Thanks for the tip!


That will work for you but for my tv and av sensors are 12 in apart.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

caddyroger said:


> Ok tell me how to do it?


Tough to explain, but aim "more" towards the device you want to turn off/on. Push the power button on the TiVo remote quickly and then quickly aim it away from your devices.

This technique usually works for me when 1 is off and 1 is on. My TV and AVR are very close to one another.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

mrizzo80 said:


> Tough to explain, but aim "more" towards the device you want to turn off/on. Push the power button on the TiVo remote quickly and then quickly aim it away from your devices.
> 
> This technique usually works for me when 1 is off and 1 is on. My TV and AVR are very close to one another.


Yeah, for the one I'm trying to switch, I'll aim it to it's outer range which would be farther away from the other one I'm not trying to switch. Hopefully it will do the closer one and not the other. It is a little bit tricky and I prefer to not have this situation possible on the main TV that everybody in the house uses.

I have the one in the basement with my Mini set to do both TV and AV power. That's the setup that I'm usually the only one using. Both the TV and AV are about 18" from each other. I typically have good luck turning both on/off at the same time since I kinda aim in the middle and hold down the power button for about a second.


----------



## A2JetGuy (Jan 24, 2013)

If you cannot get the remote code to work, try this...

There may be more than one remote code that works for your receiver in Part-2. In my case, I found that codes 1028, 1038 and 1204 all worked to control A/V volume and mute in Part-2, however, only code 1204 worked in Part-1 to turn my Yamaha receiever on/off.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

A2JetGuy said:


> If you cannot get the remote code to work, try this...
> 
> There may be more than one remote code that works for your receiver in Part-2. In my case, I found that codes 1028, 1038 and 1204 all worked to control A/V volume and mute in Part-2, however, only code 1204 worked in Part-1 to turn my Yamaha receiever on/off.


I got it to turn the tv and av receiver on and on off ok. But every so often it will just turn one on. That is when I have to get my harmony remoter that I can control each one separably.


----------



## GranBob (Jan 9, 2007)

For my new Yamaha RX-V779BL AV Receiver:
After hours of trial and error, I found that using one Yamaha code for AV Receiver Volume/Mute: 1028, then another code for power on/off: 1204 (same as noted by Caddy. It would be nice if TiVo published known codes for major AV appliances.


----------



## Rodney (Jan 26, 2002)

I just bought a Yamaha RX-V381BL and I was having trouble finding the correct code to turn it on/off.
*1028* for the Volume/Mute and *1204* for Power On/Off worked like a champ! Glad I found this thread.


----------

